# iCloud hacked.



## Jack Henry

The recent hacking of iCloud is a good indication why any form of 'cloud' based model is flawed. When companies like Adobe force users into this model, they do not have the users interests in mind.


----------



## clee01l

I think your logic is flawed.  First you need to consider, "What do you have to steal?"  And why would anyone want your "stuff"?   If you have something worth stealing, why put it somewhere public?  And lastly, if your do use cloud storage, how easy is it to crack your password?  If you make it easy to crack, then aren't you to blame? 

The cloud based model is not flawed.  Weak security models can and should be improved especially for critical data. But these have little to do with a cloud storage model.  When was the last time someone breached your Merrill Lynch account?  Or your Barclay's account?  How much money have you lost through online banking?


----------



## RikkFlohr

You can choose whether or not to store files on Adobe's cloud storage.  There are other benefits to the cloud besides mere storage space online. Bottom line, you can have a subscription and have zero sensitive data at risk. 

Clouds are like anything else, exercise prudence and you mitigate risk.


----------



## LtFDrebbin

I agree with Cletus. Why put something that is sensitive in the cloud? When it comes to most of my pictures, who would want them anyway? For those situations, I'm happy to upload them somewhere (as another backup).


----------



## ClickCardo

I tend to use my  CC cloud for quick common storage transfer of non-critical material.

For archival backup I pay for the excellent Crashplan cloud that fully encrypts before backing up and can backup to their cloud, an external HDD or even a friends computer at a relatively modest price.


----------

